# My New Favorite Sippin' Bourbon



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wild Turkey Rare Breed

I did a search and only found one old thread about this but on New Years Eve a gut at Highland Cigar in Atlanta had me try this and it was fantastic I bought a bottle New Years Day and have been sippin' all week. I just had to share.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I haven't tried this yet. I used to be fond of 101, but now my go to is Knob Creek (hence the signature line). Thanks for the heads up.:tu


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Maker's Mark if I'm buying - Booker's if you're buying.

I like Knob as a mixing bourbon - I know, not a nice thing to do to a nice bourbon...


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Like Rare Breed and Woodford Reserve. MMmmm... now I'ma gonna have to pour a glass.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I haven't tried this yet. I used to be fond of 101, but now my go to is Knob Creek (hence the signature line). Thanks for the heads up.:tu


Did I mention "Knob Creek" would make a great title for a sequel to "Brokeback Mountain"?


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Maker's Mark if I'm buying - Booker's if you're buying.
> 
> I like Knob as a mixing bourbon - I know, not a nice thing to do to a nice bourbon...


O say it aint so:hn...Give it a try neat or just one ice cube and let it melt. Ha. Naw, I'm only kidding, to each his own.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side my friend! Make sure you send in your little hang tag off the neck of the bottle to join the Rare Breed Society. If you want some of the best that the Russells and Wild Turkey have to offer, aside from the $100 a bottle American Spirit, get your hands on some Russell Reserve.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Did I mention "Knob Creek" would make a great title for a sequel to "Brokeback Mountain"?


I agree:r, although now I'm gonna be thinking about that when i have a drink. I guess you got me back for making you visit that website. O well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I agree:r, although now I'm gonna be thinking about that when i have a drink. I guess you got me back for making you visit that website. O well.


At least it wasn't a Rollin' Rick link!


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> At least it wasn't a Rollin' Rick link!


I'm still not sure what that is, but I have a feeling I don't want to find out.:bn


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I'm still not sure what that is, but I have a feeling I don't want to find out.:bn


Noooo... Sorry, bad flashbacks.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the Russel's and I did get Rick Rolled:r


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll have to try that, the only bourbon I've liked has been Maker's Mark. I'm much more into Scotch. I've never given much thought to Wild Turkey before, but next time I see it at the bar...


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I bought my wife some Rare Breed for Christmas, and it is fantastic. She bought me some Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve, which is even better. Match it with some good dark chocolate, and a nice cigar, and WOW. Worth the price tag. 

:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am a makers mark man


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Knob Creek for me.










But it have been enjoying the Stagg that I picked up. :ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've been sippin on a bottle of W.L. Weller Centennial 10 Year old. It's pretty smooth.


----------

